# Plans for permit



## rbf80 (Feb 12, 2017)

I am looking to build a couple of single family houses for different clients. It is a lower budget kind of project so I am not looking to hire an architect for the basic plans. What would you all advise as a god source for plans where I have to do the least amount of work in order to get them permitted? Thanks!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Draw it on a napkin, submit it with your application or purchase some ready made plans


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

What does your state allow? Here you can design up to 3500 sf of habitable space with no architect or engineers


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rbf80 said:


> I am looking to build a couple of single family houses for different clients. It is a lower budget kind of project so I am not looking to hire an architect for the basic plans. What would you all advise as a god source for plans where I have to do the least amount of work in order to get them permitted? Thanks!


try contacting one of our members....

Scipioafricanus....aka Andy...:thumbsup:

http://www.contractortalk.com/members/scipioafricanus-32132


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Draftsman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perkins25 (Feb 10, 2017)

Have you considered using a program to help you out? I have seen them online before. You basically just map out a quick blueprint and print it, then you are done. I am not sure how much skills are needed for these (never used one) but it is an option.


----------

